# Nitecore UCN2 Pro charger for LP-E6



## Chaitanya (Nov 22, 2018)

Nitecore has announced their update to UCN1 charger. Unlike previous version new one has dual slots for LP-E6N and supports quick charge for cells. 

https://charger.nitecore.com/About/detail/ad/1326

https://charger.nitecore.com/product/ucn2prohttps://charger.nitecore.com/product/ucn2pro


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 22, 2018)

Written in broken English with e-cig tags at the bottom. I have no idea as to quality, but I was not impressed with the description or the web page. They seem to be sold on ebay and Amazon, both are places where anything can be sold.

I see several reviews that are positive, I stopped looking, I'm too busy today. 

Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 23, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Written in broken English with e-cig tags at the bottom. I have no idea as to quality, but I was not impressed with the description or the web page. They seem to be sold on ebay and Amazon, both are places where anything can be sold.
> 
> I see several reviews that are positive, I stopped looking, I'm too busy today.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!!


I have used Nitcore's Li-Ion/universal chargers before and their build quality is quite decent though after sales service is lacking. Also being a Chinese company you really need to read through their language. Even B&H photo carries Nitecore products and having a dealer in between is a good option just in case you end up requiring RMA.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2018)




----------

